# Has Anyone Ever Tried To Make a Table Saw Top - like the Rousseau "PortaMax Jr 2600?"



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Just curious if any of the ingenious innovators here have ever tried (and/or succeeded) in creating a "replacement" top for their portable table saw - similar, perhaps, to the Rousseau PortaMax Jr 2600 (links + image below).

*I inquired about the construction of the product from Rousseau, and this is the response I received . . . *
"The table top of the 2600 is a particle board with high pressure laminate on both sides and edge banded. The frame of the 2600 surrounds the top of the saw and bolts to the saw. Thus the 2600 stays with the saw and utilizes the top of the saw and the laminate top of the 2600 to expand rip capacity."_

http://www.rousseauco.com/model2600.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-PortaMax-Table-Fence-System/dp/B0000224RS



















I am consistently amazed and inspired at the sheer creativity and innovation that I see amongst so many contributors here at Lumberjocks, that I thought I would pose my question here . . . thinking, perhaps, there might even be ideas as to how to improve upon the "rousseau" idea - as a DIY project.

Looking forward to (hopefully) some inspiring insight, ideas, thoughts, etc.

THANK YOU !!!

TOM


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there Tom. I just wanted to let you know that I found for my my jobsite saw the skil folding stand 80092. It cost me $45. I realize that there may be ways to make these but for 45 dollars I wasn't really complaining. It increased the rip capacity to 30 inches and comes with a T square fence. It didn't make my little skil a cabinet saw but it made it a lot better. You might also check out the movable carts others have constructed here (you probably have so ignore this if you did). I know that JCC made one for a contractor saw, but that could be converted to jobsite. Hope this might gibe you some ideas. If you want measurements on my folding stand just PM me and I will be happy to send them (metric or standard, I use both).


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Unfortunately, that SKIL 80092 Folding Table Saw Stand doesn't seem to be available any longer . . .

http://www.amazon.com/SKIL-80092-Folding-Table-Stand/dp/B0007DFX34/ref=cm_cmu_pg_t

I was actually kind of interested in the idea of creating an entire "top" for a benchtop type table saw - again, similar to the images posted above of the Rousseau idea, but even further customized/improved upon in terms of surface material, customized miter slot(s), etc.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.megatech.tk/jj/index.php?name=Products


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

That "OJJ" is a bit more elaborate than I was thinking … but amazingly innovative nevertheless.

It does lend itself to some interesting ideas, though.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

What about an MDF based top/cover … with an attached aluminum plate top?

Perhaps something similar to the idea this person utilized-> http://hackaday.com/2013/03/25/a-tiny-custom-table-saw/

Thoughts?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

An aluminum top would probably cost more than most benchtop saws. Is your goal just to increase rip capacity?


----------



## 1thumb (Jun 30, 2012)

I liked the Jimmy Jig Loren until I saw their picture of a hacked off finger and hand ripped open. Bad sales technique


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

@ Rick M . . . .

For the most part, my goal was/is to find a creative ancillary and/or quasi-replacement DIY table saw "top" for a smaller benchtop type table saw - such as (for example) . . .










or . . . . .










again, perhaps somewhat similar in concept to the following (for example) . . . .


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

nobody ???


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

for what its worth I just made this….

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/83819


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

The "hackaday" link was more toward a "materials" idea than it was relative to the general concept of my original posting (i.e. aluminum sheeting for the table top as opposed to wood, mdf, melamine, etc.)


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

easy … easy now . . .

I'm merely in the "brainstorming" phase of this idea/project. I don't need it completed yesterday … I'm simply bouncing ideas back and forth - and seeing what ideas others may have - to eventually lead to my deciding on how I will proceed.

Nothing wrong with this process, is there ??


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nothing wrong with brainstorming. I get an idea to do something and may not actually get around to it for months if I don't need it right away. Melamine covered sheet wood (ply, particle board, or mdf) would make a good top, durable, slick, flat; cover the sides with oak strips that have a bevel.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing about the melamine covered/laminated sheet wood.

I suppose if I wanted to get real creative - for a more "authentic" look - I could apply something like Thomas' Liquid Stainless Steel or stainless steel contact paper.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Upon a bit more brainstorming/thinking about possibilities with this project idea, I'm wondering if utilizing *phenolic coated plywood* might be a viable choice of material for constructing a custom table top.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Still brainstorming ideas for this DIY project . . . . .

I walked up and down the aisles of my local Lowe's the other day - for ideas/inspiration.

At the core of this "project" idea - i.e. what I'm thinking I want to try to do - is pick up one of these (can get it new for about $100 - maybe even just under with discount coupons)-->









... and then remove the current top - which I'm thinking is a matter of unscrewing/bolting it from the base

... and then continue to figure out the best way to DIY create a "new" table top for it - again, similar to the Rousseau PortaMax Jr idea->









... but with dimensions closer to something like this-->










The idea for possibly using phelonic coated plywood came to me from looking at this video-> 




Another idea is using either plywood or MDF, and then laminating it myself. I saw some sheet metal sheets/strips down one of the aisles that I thought could possibly work - if applied the right way. (again, brainstorming).

Yet ANOTHER thought came to me as I came across some pretty sturdy/durable looking plastic folding tables - something similar to this->










- with my thought being that, possibly, I could route out miter slots - maybe insert a Rockler miter bar->










- and cut/route out the hole for the blade - perhaps (if clever enough) to where I could use (or make) insert plates as well.

Again, *these are all brainstorming ideas at this point* - but it's fun to try to think creatively for possible solutions.

Any thoughts? ... Other ideas? ... Modification of any of the above ideas?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.ibuildit.ca/table-saw-1.html


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You'd be ahead to buy an old saw and restore it rather than buy a jobsite saw. They're fine for rough carpentry but just an aggravation for woodworking. The problem is they come with terrible fences and are really loud because of the universal motor, basically it's a circular saw turned upside down. An old saw may have a crappy fence but at least you'd have a good platform to build on.

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/3781112412.html


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

My brutally honest opinion ?

I never understood why anyone would want to re-invent the wheel by making a half-baked or otherwise tablesaw.
But thats just me.

Buy a good used tablesaw. Many out there with great tops and decent fences. Then just build on an extension.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

@Ron . . .

Well, using the "why re-invent the wheel" line of logic … why would anyone want to DIY build anything when one can simply purchase it ready made - be it via a retail store or on Craig's List or whatever, eh?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Tom the question you have to ask yourself is why you want to do it? If it is just to see if you can then that is a valid reason, if it is to save money then that's not going to happen. There are a whole host of good and bad reasons.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

It's more to see if I can than to save money … that, plus the whole "customize it as I want it (as best I can) 
and creative/challenge" factor as well.

Again, why does anyone try to DIY anything? - granted, sometimes it's a money saver, but not always.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

I understand Tom. I have seen some really neat home-builds with special purpose tools like band-saws,mortisers and a few other things. I'm not all down on diy stuff.

But if you have to get advice for top materials and the like ,it may be something better left to another day.

Guess I just never understood the whole make your own table saw thing.Seems to be more trouble than its worth
for such an important tool. But no need to take my opinon to heart or personal. Just another viewpoint.

Go for it and good luck.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)




----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I completely support your effort but do yourself a favor and start with a saw that has more potential; or start from scratch and build a tablesaw.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Just for "gee, isn't that interesting" sake, I found this person's videos on YouTube the other day . . .






Coolest DIY table saw construction I've seen yet (in my opinion, anyway)


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

I'd like to do something like this to give me a better fence. The one on my B&D Firestorm is similar to the ones shown. I have to measure front and back of the blade EVERY time I move the fence to make sure it's square.

I see lots of office furniture in auctions. Thought about using one of those laminated work table tops for a replacement top / router table and build an MDF fence system for it.


----------



## nicksmurf111 (Jun 6, 2014)

I wouldn't venture to DIY a table saw or change the top on a jobsite saw. John Heisz' saw is very well thought out, but from what I've heard, he'd rather use his contractor saw. I think he had decommissioned his homemade saw.

You can get used contractor saws in the $100-200 range that will outperform a jobsite saw and be much safer than a circular saw set upside down in a top.

If you want to play around with a jobsite saw, I can't stop you. But your just throwing money down the drain on top of the possibility of creating a safety hazard when you modify it. As soon as you walk out of the store with a cheep jobsite saw, they are instantly worth next to nothing.


----------



## nicksmurf111 (Jun 6, 2014)

Resurrecting 409 day old threads here?


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry if this was already mentioned, at work so I have to be fast.

There's a guy on YouTube, woodentoolguy I believe, made a video with a title along the lines of how to turn a crappy saw into a good one.

Basically puts a sheet of ply on top of the saw and makes a fence. Check him out.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

You may have helped me out . I have a Makita 2708 it is a good saw but I have to clamp the fence to keep it locked. It looks like the fix I need. Rousseau 2600 PortaMax Jr. Table Saw Table Top and Fence System. Should bolt right on.


----------



## Don1236 (Aug 1, 2016)

Funny, the red one you posted is just like mine. Also looking for a top that works for mine. Mine doesn't handle big stuff and the miter slots are garbage. Another issue that comes in to play for mine is the material I am cutting is heavier than the saw. Got to be careful so you don't tip it with a sheet of plywood.


> @ Rick M . . . .
> 
> For the most part, my goal was/is to find a creative ancillary and/or quasi-replacement DIY table saw "top" for a smaller benchtop type table saw - such as (for example) . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Tom; Many years ago ( about 70), I had an 8" table saw. I made a cabinet and top from 3/4" plywood; I cut a hole in the top so the saw would fit with the top flush with the plywood top. The saw sat on a shelf inside the cabinet. I believe the whole saw top was 48" square.


----------

